# Stingray updates and answers



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

First of all, I am totally blown away and extremely humbled by all of this, both by the incredibly 2Cool responses, and by those little critters which can hand you a life changing event with one little poke.

Aside from all of that, there have been a ton of questions raised which need answering to set some of y'all at ease. This is nothing to freak over, but it is something to be educated about. Here's what I do know, and I do know that we don't need anybody else going through this. 

 *·*No I was not wearing protective boots, just regular flats type booties.
 *·*The hit was top dead center of the ankle joint. I was actually not moving, but a client next to me was while we were trying to Boga grip a 28" trout.
 *·*No I did not seek immediate medical attention. [I went in but let it ride&#8230;just didn't look worthy of a holiday weekend trip to town.]
 *·*The swelling, etc., looked normal until the next afternoon [24 hrs later]...then everything literally exploded within a period of 2 to 3 hrs.
 *·*The exploding infection caused necrotizing fasciitis. Yes, commonly known as "flesh-eating disease". Symptoms are rapid swelling turning quickly to violet and black, plus gaseous surface blistering with high skin heat. 
 *·*Many types of bacteria can cause necrotizing fasciitis: Strep, Staph, Vibrio vulnificus, etc. We don't know yet what it was but cultures are being run and we'll find out.
 *·*The bacteria could have come from several sources; on the ray, in the mud, in the dirty water near the slough&#8230; we just don't know. It seems to always be there in one level or another, but has been very rare down here. We were, however, in the effluent of a draining freshwater slough. The enemy wasn't the ray but the bug.

 Here's the results. Extreme tissue destruction, tendons exposed, grafting required. A life changing event no doubt with a long road ahead. 

 The question is: Is this a kill switch issue? Perhaps. Lotta ways to make contact with this type of bacteria, but put your gear on and eliminate one of them. Seriously, this stuff is so strong, that if I had been immune compromised I may not be typing this. Y'all be careful out there, take proper precautions, and again, there are no words worthy enough for Capt. Tricia and I to thank y'all enough. There is no way we could have made it through this without you guys.


----------



## cfred (Jun 13, 2004)

Glad to see you typing this, and I guess this is yet one more HUGE contribution you have made to this sport of ours. Your being struck will bring a greater awareness than just your average Joe. Take care and God bless on a quick recovery.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the answers and advise. I wish you speedy and full recovery.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

I enjoy reading you and your wife's articles every month in GCC. I wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## canaandog (Apr 1, 2009)

Totally agree that it is something all of us wished never happened to you but it will definitely affect mine and many others fishing and definitely protect many others for years to come. Really impressive the 2Cool response. Keep us updated as you can.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Glad to see your post and hopefully the meds are working good.


----------



## CCducker (Nov 21, 2008)

Speedy recovery man!

I have seen 2 people hit in my life one through the calf one in the foot. Both of them healed quickly. I am sure even with the need for skin grafting you will be back on the water before you know it.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for the update and clarification. Prayers for your rapid and complete recovery are and have been delivered.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Glad you are feeling well enough to hit the computer. I'll stop by in a couple weeks and say hi. Stay tough McG, just another story for the grandkids.


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Please Get Well soon Capt. We will be praying for you!


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Clients showing up a little later than normal due to the thunderstorm rolling through this morning so I got on here and happy to see you posting up Mike. Our prayers are with you and hope to see ya soon. If there is anything you need, just let us know.

Might be a good time to write that novel you have been thinking about LOL. Take care my friend. Later, Aubrey


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Capt. First ,my prayers are with you & with the Doc's help this will all get better & with time you will be back doing what you love to do. I have a question ? This will clarify something I'm kinda confussed about. You said it was'nt just the hit from the ray the stem of the condition is from whats in the water . So in other words if we're out wading & get cut should we wash cut with hydrogen peroxide & seek medical attention . Since the reports in the past few years with vibro condition I've been carrying hydrogen peroxide with me & cleaning preexisting wounds upon exiting the saltwater Thanks


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Sending up a prayer for your speedy recovery Capt...Get well soon!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

thanks for the updates Mike...we'll keep you in our prayers!


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Wishing you the best Mike!


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Glad to hear things are turning around for you Mike, I went through it in 2000 w/o the super infection you are going through and it was still a 6-8 week recovery. I have bought darn near every type of sting ray proctection there is and still I find myself only wearing it half of the time. Time has a way of making us forget how painful an injury really was.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery captain, you are in our prayers. And do what those doctors say, you stubborn old salt.
Don Farmer


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Wishing you a speedy recovery Mike......Just hang in there......You've got a lot of friends rooting for you........Capt. Wayne


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Hang tough McT! Has Trisha found the poor little ray yet? :biggrin:

You guys are in our prayers!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Hang in there, Mike. We are all pulling for you, amigo.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Get Well Dude!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

You did leave one question unanswered... the way i heard the story, you were hit by the ray, and after 3 days of extreme pain and agony, the ray died. Can you confirm or deny?

hang in there!


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I hope to see you up and about soon. Let us know if there is anything we can do on this end. 

Tight lines and following seas, 
Chris


----------



## Barbarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad to here you are well and on the road to recovery. That bacteriais some bad stuff as you said. A very good friend of mine lost his dad about 9 years ago. Stuck by a hardhead one afternoon and woke up in the middle of the night in agonizing pain, in a coma within 12 hours, passed away in the next 24-36 hours. He had a lot of health problems that were working against him. I'm not a doctor, but I think a good cleansing and getting out and staying out of the water after similiar incidents would be a wise choice.


----------



## Justinp21 (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad to see that you are well enough to type and update everyone on your condition. I will continue to pray for you and a speedy recovery. Talk to you soon my friend. Hang in there!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

McBuckethead, glad to to see your post this morning. You better have a speedy recovery, otherwise I'm bringing my bait bucket and hammering the fish with dead ballyhooters. 

Now that you're off the water for a few days I'm sure the trout are breathing a sigh of relief.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

Glad to hear that you are making progress! Do everything the doctors tell you to do to get rid of that infection/bug and get well soon!

GY


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

We are praying for your speedy recovery..


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Get well soon, Mike!


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for the update and wishing you a speedy recovery. I was once stuck while wading in the gulf and it hurt like heck for one day, big red spot and then it was over. Sorry to hear you experienced so much more. Get well and back to fishing.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Good to see ya hitting the keyboard Mike, Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

We are all pulling for you Capt. Mike, get well soon!


----------



## Flypack (Oct 16, 2007)

Mike,

Just wanted to let you know everyone here at FTU is thinking about you, and that you're in our prayers. Let us know if we can do anything for you.
Andy P.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Hang in there bud*

Thanks for the update. As you can tell, everyone is pulling for you. It'll take some time, but you will be back at it before too long and you will have one heck of an ugly foot to back up your story about "the day a bacteria tried to eat my foot". We'll see y'all in a couple of weeks. - Doug


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the info and have a speedy recovery!!!


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update. And prayers for a speedy full recovery. I got hit on monday night while flounder gigging. I stepped over an oyster shell and got zinged. It was very painful to say the least. I got back to my boat, boiled the wound out with peroxide, squeezed out the toxin, dressed it with triple antibiotic. I got in and soaked it in a ice chest of hot water, took the pain away immediately. My wound is healing well, no redness or infection, just some local swelling. You are right it wasnt the Sting Ray it was the Bacteria. Prayers again for a full recovery.


----------



## lems232 (May 13, 2009)

Should you get on antibiotics if this happens? 

Get well soon!!!


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Hibiclens (Cholorhexidine Gluconate)*

is an antiseptic/antimicrobial skin cleanser used by the medical profession as a preoperative skin preparation due to it's antiseptic activity and a persistent antimicrobial effect with rapid bactericidal activity against a wide range of microorganisms.
In another thread on 2cool about ray sticks, a poster mentioned this product and encouraged our use of it for stingray sticks. I've since discussed it with my sister/registered nurse and she confirmed the medical field's use of it, as a preoperative wash of both their hands and the patients area to be operated on. I purchased an 8 fluid oz. bottle from Walgreens for around $5.00 and intend to add it to my first aid kit. I carry HEB's triple antibiotic salve and hydrogen peroxide, as well.
I hope I never need it, but maybe someone else can avoid what McTrout is going through. Get well soon Mike. We all hope you have a quick recovery.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Mike, I've posted more in the last 3 days than I have in the past 3 months and all thanks to you. I had broken my internet addiction only to be drug back in. Now like a good dip of snuff after a stiff highball, I'm hooked again! lol Maybe we'll all pitch in for a pair of Camo Crocs for you to wear so you'll leave Tricia's Pink Crocs alone. :rotfl: Better yet, Kevlar waders may be more in line. hwell: Yes I'm still hard headed, but you about took the cake on this one! lol Love ya Bro!


----------



## robul (Apr 26, 2007)

Capt McBride. I am glad to see you are well enough to post. I wish you a speedy recovery!! 

Now.. If you have any questions about the skin graft surgery or recovery times or even what to expect. Please feel free to pm me or send me an email. 3 years ago I had a grease fire at my home and the top of my foot was burned extremely bad. In the exact same spot yours was. I have photos of the graft and the recovery if you would like to see them. I was in a lot of pain for a very long time. I don't want to lie to you but I'm still in pain to this day. They did a full thickness graft they took it off my leg. I don't want to get into too many details in your thread but if you would like any info I will gladly share it with you. 

Get well soon Sir we may just have to keep you in the boat for a while until you heal up!!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

This is why as a flyfisher, I wade fish clear water only, don't wade when clouds move in and no deeper than my knees...the rest of the time I feel real comfortable on the bow of my scooter! Good friend and mentor in many ways (J. Daily) got stuck same day, that ole coot has been hit 5 times in his over 60 years of coastal fishing but has probably covered thousands of miles of our coast as you have. You're in good company...God Speed for a quick recovery. Hang in there Trish, he's a **** strong man.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

robul said:


> Capt McBride. I am glad to see you are well enough to post. I wish you a speedy recovery!!
> 
> Now.. If you have any questions about the skin graft surgery or recovery times or even what to expect. Please feel free to pm me or send me an email. 3 years ago I had a grease fire at my home and the top of my foot was burned extremely bad. In the exact same spot yours was. I have photos of the graft and the recovery if you would like to see them. I was in a lot of pain for a very long time. I don't want to lie to you but I'm still in pain to this day. They did a full thickness graft they took it off my leg. I don't want to get into too many details in your thread but if you would like any info I will gladly share it with you.
> 
> Get well soon Sir we may just have to keep you in the boat for a while until you heal up!!


Ah heck, Mike is as tough as a ....... It's Tricia we all need to worry about. She'll be at his beckon call! Love ya man!


----------



## ladyfish (May 25, 2004)

God Bless & speedy recovery. Prayers sent.

ladyfish


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Mike, looks like your on many a twocooler's prayer list, your added to mine.
All the best in your recovery


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

hibiclens is great. The best results for clensing and best results that are used for surgical scrub is a mix or combo of hibiclens and alcohol. Hibiclens 1/5 mix with sterile saline followed by 70%+ alcohol. We use 90% typically in surgery. A lot of the time we use what's called chloraprep which is a preloaded stick with both in it. It kills everything on contact with minimal scrubing like needed with netadine type solutions.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe we can get enough 2coolers to book drift fishing trips with you to keep you booked until you can wade again...


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't imagine the pain - hope I never experience it. Best wishes for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

sweenyite said:


> Maybe we can get enough 2coolers to book drift fishing trips with you to keep you booked until you can wade again...


I don't think you could keep Mike in the boat. lol Nice suggestion thou!


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

Mike:

Wishing you a speedy recovery. I always enjoy reading your posts and TSF articles.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*speedy recovery !*

get well soon mike !


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Good luck...get well soon.


----------



## Mrs. Let's Go (Oct 25, 2005)

Mike, first let me say you and Tricia are in our prayers. Second, please let us know if we can do anything to help. I know you are a fighter and will come through this in good time. Take it easy and make sure you are fully healed before you get back out there. Ooops, am I sounding like a mom??? Some habits are hard to break.

Take care of yourself and please call if there is anything we can do.

Camille & Capt Scott Null


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

*Get well soon*

I wish you a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## the wood man (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike, like the rest of them I enjoy reading your articles and I especially appreciate that you are a wade fisherman that throws artificials. I hope that you can get back on the water soon!


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

BTW, make sure you treat that graft sight gently and let it heal all the way. I have seen alot of people reject grafts that seemed perfectly good 6 weeks post op. The problem is they think they can just go back to doing whatever they did before right away..... no deal.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

glad to see that you're coming around. get well soon.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Good to see you posting Mike, get well soon !


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks like you could turn this into a positive. Your an excellent writer, and with the extra time you should write a book.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

*Dangit Mike*

I sure hate to hear ya got stuck, and I really hate to hear the "bug" issue is included. Take care of it bro, and just for once, do what the doc tells ya. My prayers will be with ya. Give Trish a hug for me, I miss y'all both.

Darrell


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Get well soon.


----------



## RPool (Sep 16, 2004)

Wonder what Mamma-sahn would say.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

momma sohn would say.......

this sitting around house is getting real boring 

almost as boring as watching paint dry


----------



## ScrewChiller (May 31, 2009)

McBride,

I'm really sorry to hear about your run-in with the nasty stuff. On behalf of the Garner group we're on gonna miss ya this Thursday. Our thoughts and prayers are with you Brotha. Maybe now you'll have some time to update your website!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Capt Mike. I hope you are feeling a little better today. Been keeping an eye on the posts. Take care of yourself.


----------



## boodrow (Apr 5, 2009)

Prayers Up!!!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Hoping you are healing well Capt! I am going to make it down there to the land of 5 in the next year or so to fish with you, Lord willin!


----------



## Ricky T (Aug 4, 2007)

Just saw this. Keep the faith, brother. Prayers up for supernatural healing.


----------



## troutomatic1488 (Jun 18, 2006)

thank you for posting pictures of your injury it will take away all the excusses people use for not wearing gear they already own or cause alot of people to buy some kind of gaurds in the future


----------



## mcbrideT (May 27, 2009)

*Mike*

Mike, You don't answer your phone, and neither does Brandon. :headknock
and I'm still trying to get ahold of our girl. What did you think of our McKenna? Anyway, I know your here and about. Have one of our children call their mother.

PS. I lost the pics of your mangled mess..resend them,or point to me where I can find them. Oh..and a friend from work wants to hire Trish for their anniversary.

thanks Mike....your favorite ex-wife. Tammy.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone know the latest on how Capt McBride's recovery is coming along?


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Mike, as relieved and as grateful as I am you you will eventually recover I must say that I'm not really all that surprised. When it comes to fishin' I just don't know anyone as tough as you. Ever since I saw you skin it all those years ago in 60 Deg. water that time that Barry has us down for the "fish-a-thon" knew you were bullet proof! 

The respect and admiration I have for you is large my friend. In all areas of life that I've watched you go through, good times and not so good time. You have alway approached it with a positive attitude, strength and determination. I'm happy to see that you take a bad situation like this, not dwelling on you pain and the problems this is causing in your life, and turn it into something positive by passing along such a positive message and all the information you have gained. But as I said before I'm not a bit surprised. It's just how you have always been. 

I am keeping you and Trish in my prayers for the duration and I look forward to maybe sharaing a sand bar with you once again when you are back on your feet. Please take care. Lots of people in hear love ya and I'm just one of the many. There is no telling how many of us you have influenced over the years but I'm one a them too.

God bless......


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

update?


----------

